# Need help on new 20 gallon



## Brett5S (Dec 17, 2018)

So I am moving soon and I want to get a 15 or 20 gallon. I want it to be decently cheap <$300 for everything. Can someone recommend me a tank, stand, filter, heater, decor (rocks, live plants, wood etc.), and fish ( I love gouramis). I would also if possible like to keep this as low maintenance as possible. Between school, homework, and sleep I dont have much time for maintenance every day. I am fine with weekly water changes and that kind of stuff but nothing too hard. Note: I already have a 2.5 gallon so I am not completely new, but this is my first semi-big aquarium. I plan on moving my betta that is in the 2.5 to a 5 gallon in a while ( he still a baby) and any recommendations on what i could use the 2.5 for?


----------

